# Poppy Day



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Last night we had a really fantastic walk over the fields to the next village and spotted some gorgeous field poppies .... so just couldn't resist a photographic pun  On the way back we saw a barn owl too. You've got to count your blessings on days like these. Today I put my finger through a poo bag into the contents and wrestled a maggoty bunny carcass from the mouth which has just kissed me on my return from work


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And another


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos 

I love poppies, been seeing lots when driving but nothing in a decent position for a photo yet. Fantastic to see a barn owl too


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG I love the second picture!! Lovely!!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maggotty bunny  Ah well, at least she didn't roll in it!
Love the pictures of Poppy with the poppies.
Here's a sussex poppy (better than a maggotty starfish )


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aargh! And sshhhhhh....so far she's only rolled in poo originating from a variety of avian sources, I'm happy with that 
Beautiful Sussex poppy - ours had black at the centre too - I'd like to see more of them in a profusion but it still made me want to eat a flake in the rain


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Eat a flake in the rain? Is this some sort of drug joke I am missing?

I am loving Poppy in the poppies, Tracey needs to write a song or poem around this!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Poppy she is so cute


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

'Eat a flake in the rain' refers to an advert for cadburys Flake. Picture a girl in a long pretty frock, walking through a field of poppies slowly and sensuously unwrapping a bar of chocolate. As she goes to bite it you get a full close up of plump luscious lips...the advert had the words 'only the crumbliest flake is chocolate. Tastes like chocolate never tasted before'. Bet we all tried to eat like that....never pulled it off because they were crumbly and you usually ended up with crumbs of chocolate all down your front. Love photos....and I adore barn owls. As you say, count the blessings!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We don't have a flake bar here. Maybe because flake is a negative here? "He is a real flake" means he is nutty, ditsy and an perhaps an intellectual lightweight. Is it the same there?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Eat a flake in the rain? Is this some sort of drug joke I am missing?
> 
> I am loving Poppy in the poppies, Tracey needs to write a song or poem around this!


Poppy in poppies
And fingers in poo
A maggotty bunny
And kisses for you...
A barn owl in flight
.... A spectacular sight
...and these are just a few of my favourite things!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We don't have a flake bar here. Maybe because flake is a negative here? "He is a real flake" means he is nutty, ditsy and an perhaps an intellectual lightweight. Is it the same there?


Over here it's a lady eating a flaky chocolate bar very sexy.....
"Only the crumbliest flakiness chocolate, tasted like chocolate never tasted before!"


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Poppy in poppies
> And fingers in poo
> A maggotty bunny
> And kisses for you...
> ...


Thank you Tracey, I shall treasure it always, truly you are the Pam Ayers of ILMC. Just the one amendment to help it scan


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thank you Tracey, I shall treasure it always, truly you are the Pam Ayers of ILMC. Just the one amendment to help it scan


Haha - poppy makes me laugh,..... Dirty girl!  x
I can't relax on my daily field treks - I'm constantly on high alert, whistle blowing and screeching "treats" to try & prevent fox / badger poo rolling!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We don't have a flake bar here. Maybe because flake is a negative here? "He is a real flake" means he is nutty, ditsy and an perhaps an intellectual lightweight. Is it the same there?


Yes, we have those too but Cadbury's take them and then cover them with chocolate


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yes, we have those too but Cadbury's take them and then cover them with chocolate


Haha!! May as well make something useless into tasty!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is making me dream about a Wonka style trip to Cadbury World (which could never be what I want it to be, so I won't go!) mmmmmmm.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> This is making me dream about a Wonka style trip to Cadbury World (which could never be what I want it to be, so I won't go!) mmmmmmm.


There is no chocolate rivers & oompah lumpers.... Just cheap mis-sharpen chocolate!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thought so....plus lovely blue latex gloves, hair nets and overalls


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thought so....plus lovely blue latex gloves, hair nets and overalls


Exactly...... Now I can see the attraction!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Poppy in poppies
> And fingers in poo
> A maggotty bunny
> And kisses for you...
> ...


I knew you would not disappoint Tracey, you've knocked this one over the fence!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The poem is brilliant and really made me chuckle.... particularly the last line. I think I'd go for _and* SOME* of these are my favourite things_....

And for the record Ripples were so much nicer to eat than flakes, and easier!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmmm but Marni Ripples were by Galaxy......


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mmmmm Galaxy.... what a wonderful way to start the day - dreaming of chocolate


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would have thought the language of chocolate was universal but we don't have flakes, ripples or Galaxy for that matter. I've always suspected you guys were hoarding the worlds supply of chocolate.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

No Cadbury's?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just googled it and it says we do get Cadbury flake bars but I've never seen them. We do have other ones, I like the fruit and nut bars. I will now look for a flake bar and a field of poppies to eat it in!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> .... wrestled a maggoty bunny carcass from the mouth which has just kissed me on my return from work


I'd just like to point out that the mouth in question was Poppy's ok?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I'd just like to point out that the mouth in question was Poppy's ok?


Mmmmm you always try and blame poppy!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I would have thought the language of chocolate was universal but we don't have flakes, ripples or Galaxy for that matter. I've always suspected you guys were hoarding the worlds supply of chocolate.


Go for it! Another excuse to bring out the ram/balaclava combo


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Such a funny thread.

Twirls are easier to eat than flakes


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh yes and they're still Cadbury's!


----------

